
Signal v Noise exits Medium - ingve
https://m.signalvnoise.com/signal-v-noise-exits-medium/
======
saaaaaam
I’ve basically stopped reading stuff hosted on Medium. I hit the limit of my
“free” articles way too quickly (often by following links from other
platforms, or mailing lists), but the content hosted there is neither
compelling enough nor unique enough to make me want to pay even the small
amount of money they ask. I’ll click through based on an interesting headline
or intro, but quite often the content doesn’t live up to the promise.

I also have no idea how much of that money makes it’s way to authors. A lot of
stuff on medium seems to be available elsewhere (grab a sentence and google)
so I’m not sure whether medium republished it, or whether authors/publishers
do it themselves.

Either way, these things combined make me not want to pay, and I find medium
increasingly irritating to the point that when I see links (for example on
here) to medium-hosted content I often don’t click them. Particularly on
mobile I can’t face the aggressive experience-hijacking that tries to force me
to use their app. When I think about it I even find the “applause” mechanism
somewhat smug and sickly, which probably also puts me off at a subconscious
level.

No, I’m not going to “clap” for you: I’m not a sea-lion and I’m not a child.
It reduces the whole exchange between author and reader to the level of
kindergarten, and contributes - for me certainly - to content often feeling
like cheap grandstanding, clickbait or “content for content’s sake”, churned
out by content marketer hacks.

I happily pay for a significant number of publications large and small, and am
a partner in a moderatley successful niche publication (successful in the
sense that we have a relatively significant audience, paid editorial staff,
cover our costs and continue to grow each year) so understand some of the
economics of publishing online but have found no reason so far to pay money to
medium. On the very occasional times that I’m desperate to read something and
have hit my “articles limit” I’ll open a private tab, but too often I just
move on.

I’m glad to see publishers are releasing that it’s maybe not a great platform
to put stuff. It’s a shame that it’s not better.

~~~
lancesells
> churned out by content marketer hacks

I'll pretty much skip 99% of articles that indicate they are from Medium. It's
kind of like getting a search result from Quora. I'm sure there are great
articles on medium but most of them are content marketing or link-building.

------
jakobegger
No Cookie banner, no "hey why don't you sign up" message, no "read in app"
button, no exit intent popover.

Just words. I like it.

------
juddlyon
Seems odd that these contrarians would have been on Medium in the first place.

~~~
gumby
Medium's pitch has changed several times over the years

------
the_common_man
Doesn't medium allow exports of comments?

